# Best places to buy essential oils?



## sarathan

Hi!

I'm looking for a good website to buy essential oils.  What are your favorites?  I'm all about shopping online....  so much easier than having to drag my kids around town everywhere, lol.   

Thanks!!


----------



## heartsong

*e/o*

hi there!

just about every soap supplies website carries e/o's.  here are the ones i trust for quality and service:

www.libertynatural.com  (aromatherapy, perfumer's and soaper's grades)

www.fromnaturewithlove.com  (soapers and bath & body grade)

www.essentialoil.com  (aromatherapy, perfumer's and soapers grades)

www.camden-gray.com  (oapers/bath & body grade-great service)

hope this helps!


----------



## sarathan

Thanks!


----------



## honor435

sarathan said:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> I'm looking for a good website to buy essential oils.  What are your favorites?  I'm all about shopping online....  so much easier than having to drag my kids around town everywhere, lol.
> 
> Thanks!!


how much eo per lb of soap???


----------



## andreabadgley

I use Liberty's lavender (see link in previous comment).  I think they grow and distill it themselves, and it is my favorite lavender EO.  I also love New Directions Aromatics - they give great descriptions of their products, what they blend well with, where they come from, and they also have reviews and great prices.  NDA also claims to ethically source all of their products, which I like.  I also occasionally use Wholesale Supplies Plus and Essential Wholesale.

www.newdirectionsaromatics.com
www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com
www.essentialwholesale.com


----------



## Vetivier

I bought my oils from Libery and am happy with them. Essential Oil University (www.essentialoils.org) was highly reccomened to me. Which I will make my next order from in a few months.


----------



## jgessentials

*Best Organic Essential Oils*

Hi

I discovered a company called snow lotus aromatherapy a year ago and love their oils. They have really fun essential oil blends as well.

Their prices are great and they specialize in organic essential oils and have bulk pricing available whichis perfect when you are looking to make larger batches of product.

Give them a try and let me know


----------



## antp

*Buying essential oils*

Hi, untill recently i brought all my essential oil and carrier oil from a health shop in my local town, but when they closed i started using justaromatherapy.co.uk to buy my essential oila and have been very pleased with there oils and service, i would reccomend taking a look at Just Aromatherapy. Thanks


----------



## soapbuddy

I like http://av-at.com/ You will need to email them for a password for the wholesale side of the site.


----------



## Catmehndi

sarathan said:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> I'm looking for a good website to buy essential oils.  What are your favorites?  I'm all about shopping online....  so much easier than having to drag my kids around town everywhere, lol.
> 
> Thanks!!



If you haven't tried NDA before, you can use this welcome coupon and save an extra 5%: 99521


----------



## judymoody

I just got a bunch of EOs from NDA and was very happy with the quality and care taken with my order.  Very carefully wrapped and they ship in amber glass or aluminum bottles.  I got some unusual EOs that aren't commonly available.  I look forward to soaping with them.

I have also bought from Brambleberry, Camden Grey and Adobe Soapworks and have been pleased with their prices and quality.

EOU and Liberty Natural are on my radar but my budget is finite and I must pace myself!


----------



## Catmehndi

judymoody said:
			
		

> I just got a bunch of EOs from NDA and was very happy with the quality and care taken with my order.  Very carefully wrapped and they ship in amber glass or aluminum bottles.  I got some unusual EOs that aren't commonly available.  I look forward to soaping with them.
> 
> I have also bought from Brambleberry, Camden Grey and Adobe Soapworks and have been pleased with their prices and quality.
> 
> EOU and Liberty Natural are on my radar but my budget is finite and I must pace myself!


So glad you liked our products!


----------



## camphoroil

Hey! I would love to help you, recently I have bought the massage oil from the online shop - link deleted - that I have got right on time and at reasonable price. They really offer the wide range of  pure essential oil. You may also visit the online shop - link deleted - for more information about the essential oils.

_Hey! I would love honesty. Please don't pretend to be a happy customer when posting links to sites which you're connected in some way. I don't know if it's your site or if you're an affiliate but chicanery will not be tolerated. Honesty is essential in establishing a business relationship with potential customers. There is a Supplier's Ad Forum in which you could have posted an advertisement. But you preferred to use subterfuge as a marketing technique instead of promoting products based upon quality and competitive pricing. This behavior makes me dubious of you and the business you're promoting so I deleted the links. - Admin _


----------



## paillo

I use NDA, Camden Grey, and now Soap Making Resource, as they've way lowered their EO prices.


----------



## green soap

I have used Camden Grey and Bramble Berry.  Happy with both of them so far.


----------



## GiganticGlycerine

Mountain Rose Herbs is a great place for essential oils! It's online and has tons of them. 
http://www.mountainroseherbs.com/


----------



## Koshka

One of the companies that I use is Lebermuth. www.lebermuth.com They are the actual manufacturers of scents and importers of many essential oils and they supply to many of the above mentioned companies. I like their oils the best because you get great undiluted product for a very reasonable price. Be aware that if your order is less than $200 dollars they add a handling charge. I like this company because I can buy oils in bulk at about 15-16 bucks a pound, but then again, I order about 50 pounds at a time. If you are looking to order no more than 1-2 pounds the prices range anywhere form 20 bucks to 40 bucks


----------



## paillo

essentialoils said:


> Buy essential oil online @ link deletedhttp://www.rockymountainoils.com



Hugely limited selections and outrageous prices. Are you affiliated with this site?


----------



## walkinwounded

I live in Canada and use:

http://www.canwax.com CA
http://www.theorganicwitch.com US based
http://www.saffireblue.ca CA

Between the three, I can always find what I'm looking for.


----------

